
Last night of the SFRTs - mattbierner
https://web.archive.org/web/20060617164241/http://www.dm.net/~centaur/lastsfrt.txt
======
mattbierner
This is from last day of GEnie’s Science Fiction RoundTable. The service was
shut down in 1999:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEnie](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/GEnie)

I had no connection to the community but found reading this oddly fascinating.
An online community’s last few hours is a really interesting storytelling
device

